# RCI Platinum - Has anyone ever recieved a unit upgrade



## lgreenspan (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been a RCI Platinum member since it started and have made 4 exchanges in the last year,  I have never been offered a unit upgrade as they promote. Just wondering if any Tugger has recieved a upgrade.


----------



## AKE (Aug 25, 2012)

lgreenspan said:


> I have been a RCI Platinum member since it started and have made 4 exchanges in the last year,  I have never been offered a unit upgrade as they promote. Just wondering if any Tugger has recieved a upgrade.



No upgrades either and have also been a platinum since day one with a number of exchanges.


----------



## senorak (Aug 25, 2012)

I received an upgrade last summer, (first year of my Platinum membership).  My 1BR trade into SeaCrest, (Hilton Head), was upgraded to a 2BR.  No upgrades since then, (though I always book what I need, and if I get the upgrade, it's a pleasant surprise).

Deb


----------



## randkb (Aug 27, 2012)

No.  I have been a Platinum member for 1 year and have used 22 exchanges in that time period and never once had an upgrade.  In fact, I saw one available for the exact same week and time on their site and when I called the first VC said it must have been an oversite and see could see the larger unit and would change it.  Thirty five minutes later she said it was gone and because I used one of my bonus weeks to exchange into it, I wouldn't qualify for an upgrade.  I told both her, and her supervisor , my confirmation indicated that I would get an upgrade if it became available in the last 14 days and  her supervisor said "oh, all confirmations say that but only qualifying weeks get them if they are available."  Guess they make the rules as they go along!


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 27, 2012)

Yes, but it was actually at the TS during check-in. 

Prior to check-in, I kept watching RCI to see if any 2-Bdrms were available, but none were.  At check-in, I mentioned that I was/am a Plat member and that I was supposed to be upgraded to a 2-Bdrm if one was available.  The check-in person looked, said one was available, asked if we wanted it, we said yes, and the rest is history.  

So the moral of my story is:  if you don't get your upgrade prior to your travel date, don't be afraid to ask for it when you check-in.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2012)

Big Deal! If you reserve the size unit you need, and are 'granted' a size upgrade at check-in, what good is it? If you don't know at least a few days-to 2 weeks before move in, you can't invite family/friends to join you. Certainly not worth paying actual money to be 'Platinum' (Whooppee!) to have a bedroom to store luggage. Maybe. Depending on availability. If they are in the mood. And you happen to get the right desk clerk.

BAAAAH!

Jim


----------



## lgreenspan (Aug 27, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Big Deal! If you reserve the size unit you need, and are 'granted' a size upgrade at check-in, what good is it? If you don't know at least a few days-to 2 weeks before move in, you can't invite family/friends to join you. Certainly not worth paying actual money to be 'Platinum' (Whooppee!) to have a bedroom to store luggage. Maybe. Depending on availability. If they are in the mood. And you happen to get the right desk clerk.
> 
> BAAAAH!
> 
> Jim



Its not that I really need the extra bed space. It would just be nicer to have the second bathroom,and .larger balcony. 

Dave


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Yes, but it was actually at the TS during check-in.
> 
> Prior to check-in, I kept watching RCI to see if any 2-Bdrms were available, but none were.  At check-in, I mentioned that I was/am a Plat member and that I was supposed to be upgraded to a 2-Bdrm if one was available.  The check-in person looked, said one was available, asked if we wanted it, we said yes, and the rest is history.
> 
> So the moral of my story is:  if you don't get your upgrade prior to your travel date, don't be afraid to ask for it when you check-in.



Similiar thing happened to me at the Manhattan Club in NY.  I had a studio unit for a one night mother/daughter plus 2 two of her friends trip.  We would have made do with the studio, but I would have rathered the larger unit.  Asked at check in and mentioned that I wwas RCI platinum and they first said nothing was available.  Our room wasn't ready at the time, but when they called me to tell me it was ready, it was upgraded to a one bedroom.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 27, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> Similiar thing happened to me at the Manhattan Club in NY.  I had a studio unit for a one night mother/daughter plus 2 two of her friends trip.  We would have made do with the studio, but I would have rathered the larger unit.  Asked at check in and mentioned that I wwas RCI platinum and they first said nothing was available.  Our room wasn't ready at the time, but when they called me to tell me it was ready, it was upgraded to a one bedroom.



_Cool_, pays to ask


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 28, 2012)

Passepartout;1350622[COLOR="Red" said:
			
		

> ]Big Deal[/COLOR]! If you reserve the size unit you need, and are 'granted' a size upgrade at check-in, what good is it? If you don't know at least a few days-to 2 weeks before move in, you can't invite family/friends to join you. Certainly not worth paying actual money to be 'Platinum' (Whooppee!) to have a bedroom to store luggage. Maybe. Depending on availability. If they are in the mood. And you happen to get the right desk clerk.
> 
> BAAAAH!
> 
> Jim




 Woow 

Somebody is having a bad day!  

We got a timeshare, here in Las Vegas at Cliffs Edge using RCI points, for an old friend from Denver whose husband just recently died.  The extra bedroom, I mean extra storage room, allowed my wife to spent time with her dear friend. The time together meant a lot to both of them, thanks to getting that extra Storage Room.  I guess my wife was the extra baggage?  

When people travel with family and/or friends and an extra bedroom, err storage room, becomes available, it sure is nice.

Lighten up


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> We got a timeshare, here in Las Vegas at Cliffs Edge using RCI points, for an old friend from Denver whose husband just recently died.  The extra bedroom, I mean extra storage room, allowed my wife to spent time with her dear friend. The time together meant a lot to both of them, thanks to getting that extra  Room.  I guess my wife was the extra baggage?
> 
> When people travel with family and/or friends and an extra bedroom, err storage room, becomes available, it sure is nice.



My sympathy for your friends' spouses passing. Certainly having an extra room for your wife to visit was a serendipitous and fortuitous benefit. I still maintain that it had little to do with the Platinum membership, and everything to do with the good fortune of running into a desk clerk who recognized a need and saw that s/he could help. 

Having the extra bedroom- or the need for it- was not planned for with enough lead time to make any difference. 

In reference to your friend's situation, there can be times when even serendipity comes in handy.

No need to shout.:hysterical: 

Jim


----------



## Jimster (Aug 28, 2012)

*super platinum*

i am waiting to join Super Platinum.  Before Platinum everyone had access to the same inventory.   Then by inventing Platimum some members get preferred access.  Of course those that don't pay for Platinum get screwed but at least RCI makes more money.  So I think RCI should add Super Platinum and then RCI would make more money and those who just paid for Platinum would get screwed because Super Platinum would get preferred preferred access.  But then again maybe i should wait for Super Duper Platinium.  The beauty of it all is that the inventory doesn't have to change at all and RCI just makes more money!   Upgrades:hysterical:


----------



## MuranoJo (Aug 29, 2012)

That about sums up my thoughts, Jimster.

Only real bennie I can see is if someone needs a lot of guest certificates, and then it makes you wonder how they're using them.
Editing to add (after Amp's post below) that another bennie is if you do multiple combinations of TPU points.  Still not useful to me, but I don't do a ton of exchanges.


----------



## ampaholic (Aug 29, 2012)

+1 - I think Jimster hit the nail squarely - I tried Plat and after 1/2  year asked for and got my money back when they *totally* goofed my points partner account up.


----------



## bobby (Sep 2, 2012)

I got an upgrade at Vacation Village in the  Berkshires, off season in early November. However, we got it only at check-in and I had paid a guest fee for my daughter to use the unit. We planned to use it the rest of the week when daughter's family went back to work. Had RCI or the resort upgraded us when they knew there was plenty of room (and there was plenty), I would have saved the guest fee and could have gone out earlier because it was a lock-out and we wouldn't have intruded on my daughter's family.


----------



## jackio (Sep 2, 2012)

muranojo said:


> That about sums up my thoughts, Jimster.
> 
> Only real bennie I can see is if someone needs a lot of guest certificates, and then it makes you wonder how they're using them.
> Editing to add (after Amp's post below) that another bennie is if you do multiple combinations of TPU points.  Still not useful to me, but I don't do a ton of exchanges.



In the past couple of years, DH changed jobs and now he gets only 2 weeks vacation vs. the previous 5.5.  As a result, we can't use all of my weeks and have been on the brink of losing banked weeks.  I use a lot of guest certificates for our children and immediate relatives while we are in the process of giving some of our units away, and waiting for retirement to be able to vacation again.
There's nothing underhanded about it.  Our circumstances have changed.


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 2, 2012)

jackio,
I guess it depends on one's interpretation of ' a lot of guest certificates,' but I probably worded that too strongly and didn't mean to question the intent of people buying multiple guest certificates.  I'm sure RCI would have their eye on anyone getting excessive certificates anyway, whatever 'excessive' means to RCI.

Getting a $20 rebate for each gift certificate means you'd pay for your Platinum membership ($55) in about 3 gifts, so may be well worth it to some.


----------

